# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  The Worlds Largest Project of Nature Aquarium (2015) - Oceanário de Lisboa

## Urban Aquaria

This will be very interesting to see, ADA projects keep getting more and more grand... this time its at the Lisbon Oceanarium.

Concept mockup photo from ADA website, seems its a 40 meter wrap-around tank. Apparently its already been setup and completed by Mr Amano and his ADA team a few days ago, and will be revealed in end-April 2015.



Source: http://www.adana.co.jp/jp/release/detail?id=90

----------


## Shadow

I just wish Sentosa S.E.A Aquarium will follow  :Laughing: . They already have big giant sea water tank, why not add another big fresh water tank.  :Wink:

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> I just wish Sentosa S.E.A Aquarium will follow . They already have big giant sea water tank, why not add another big fresh water tank.


Because they need to release the dolphins first.  :Mad:

----------


## BFG

Maybe such tank needs a privateer to start the project going. Remember Pet Safari?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> I just wish Sentosa S.E.A Aquarium will follow . They already have big giant sea water tank, why not add another big fresh water tank.


Yeah, i agree... actually the River Safari can already host giant ADA project, they already have the world's largest freshwater tank (with the submerged amazon style tree stumps already in place) and situated right next to an actual river.  :Very Happy: 



Photo source: http://www.straitstimes.com/breaking...i-opens-201304

Talk about natural sense of depth! Would be cool to see how they can aquascape with giant arapaima and manatees swimming around.

Our local Singapore weather is also ideal for tropical freshwater fishes and plants (seems our climate is closest to the amazon conditions), no need to heat the water or do special things, unlike in the other countries that have 4 seasons.

----------


## Shadow

This fish eat vegetable can't be put in planted tank, I saw them feeding cabbage or maybe other floating vegetable.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> This fish eat vegetable can't be put in planted tank, I saw them feeding cabbage or maybe other floating vegetable.


True... an aquascape will just become a nice big salad buffet for them.  :Grin:

----------


## barmby

I was like ***!?! (What The Fish)

This is an utopia

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Spotted this in the April 2015 issue of Tropical Fish Hobbyist online magazine:



Source: http://www.tfhdigital.com

----------


## Dscheng

Oh happen in spain? What the heck, 40m !! Any youtube link to see?

----------


## barmby

This is what I mean by 



fantástico

----------


## BFG

Wah, look at the metal halide used...........

----------


## barmby

I never believe in LEDs. for all the whistles and bells.. end of the day it is still metal halide that prevail

----------


## AQMS

Awesome!!!

----------


## juilian75

LEDs sucks for planted tanks.
I spent a bomb and tried all types of LEDs. I even brought in the 300W LEDs. I eventually changed all to T5s and MH.

----------


## limz_777

> LEDs sucks for planted tanks.
> I spent a bomb and tried all types of LEDs. I even brought in the 300W LEDs. I eventually changed all to T5s and MH.


300 watt single emitter led or multiple ?

----------


## seudzar

Depends on your tank size. LED has its advantages and limitation. I using maxspect razor LED and I love it very much

----------


## AQMS

> Depends on your tank size. LED has its advantages and limitation. I using maxspect razor LED and I love it very much


Agreed. I used 12 watt led tube x 3 for my tank. It passed it 3 yrs mark and plants are still growing.

----------


## juilian75

I guess it all boils down to the type of plants grown.

----------


## vinz

Video update from ADA.
https://youtu.be/bmQ3hTKajOA

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Nice!

Those ADA wabi-kusa plugs really make a huge difference in the speed of planting and ease of covering vast areas of substrate... i'd imagine they will start growing quickly with minimal transition period too.  :Well done:

----------


## barmby

Thanks for sharing Vinz. I wouldn't have know because I didn't pay attention to their press release

----------


## felix_fx2

it's so huge... 
@colin, i only saw from facebook 1st.. LOL..

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Not sure why but when i first saw the press release, i keep thinking it was a 40ft tank... which i thought was already amazing. Then i read again and saw that its actually 40 meters! Which is 120ft, its crazy.  :Grin:

----------


## limz_777

hope to see a different genre of fish livestock like peacock bass ,stingrays, etc ..... which i dont think will happen

----------


## barmby

you could see these in the Singapore River Safari

----------


## Gavan

there's plenty of peacock bass and freshwater stingray (http://link.springer.com/article/10....530-009-9663-5) in our reservoirs, due to many many many hobbyists discarding their outgrown pets into our waterways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## limz_777

i thought river safari is not planted at all ? i seen the video , anyway i wont visit there till when their goliath hit more then 3 feet . by the way i comment on scale to tank fish , quite a big tank , remind me of van kleef

----------


## Ingen

22 days of maintenance each month? hehe.

----------


## limz_777

> 22 days of maintenance each month? hehe.


not sure but i am sure of this  :Laughing:  , unless they use the super long scissor again , notice the planting quite well planned , stem plant high up , nanas below

----------


## barmby

Part 2 is out 

The making of world's largest NA aquarium

----------


## barmby

This is the Part 1 , just in case anybody miss out 







> On April 22, next week, "Forests Underwater" will officially open to the public.
> It is the world's largest Nature Aquarium that is Amano's biggest challenge of
> his works. It has been two months and a half since the layoutmaking. We have
> been focusing our energy on its maintenance in order to welcome the aquascape
> in the best condition for the opening.
> It is the long-awaited grand opening. How will the finished layout surprise us?
> The guests are invited from around the world to celebrate the birth of this
> historic spectacular. We don't let you miss the opening ceremony because we
> will keep updating you through Aqua Journal, ADA-view, and the special webpage.
> ...


The Special Webpage: The road to the World's Largest Nature Aquarium:
EN: http://www.adana.co.jp/en/lisbon/

----------


## skytan

Is it time for him to add Amano's yet...

1000?  :Laughing:

----------


## limz_777

fish is in

----------


## barmby

Part 3 is published 







> Following the grand opening ceremony on April 22, 2015, the world's largest
> Nature Aquarium "Forests Underwater" was open to public. It has been two
> months and a half since its layout making. Both, the ADA maintenance team
> staying in Lisbon and the Oceanário team have been working hard in order to
> have the best outcome at the opening. Thanks to their efforts, the tank is in
> great condition. On the day of the opening, the media gathered from the local
> to around the world. Amano who flew from Japan was even amazed to see such a
> large number of press. He appreciated once again how this project attracts a
> great attention from the world.

----------


## Ingen

They should do a video on the maintenance regime haha.

----------


## barmby

that will kill the enthusiasm, which would defeat the purpose of having an aquarium in the first place. The things you own end up owning you. Hahaha.. Apt

----------


## Shadow

Anyone visit the place? From the photo/video, I feel Amano work at Sumida aquarium look better  :Grin: .

----------


## Gavan

> that will kill the enthusiasm, which would defeat the purpose of having an aquarium in the first place. The things you own end up owning you. Hahaha.. Apt


I think cats embody that trait the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mildnomsed

Okay, I think this is a very old thread. But I have been wondering on the maintenance routine for a 40m tank like Oceanario de Lisboa. You can see hundreds and thousands of Amazonia soil being poured into the aquarium during its creation and everyone in the hobby knew that the lifespan for Amazonia is about 2 years before it turned into a muddy mess. I really wonder how is the ADA team going to "rescape" the tank after the Amazonia degrade? I don't think it's possible considering the size of the tank. They probably just add new Amazonia on top of the old ones.

----------


## torque6

> Okay, I think this is a very old thread. But I have been wondering on the maintenance routine for a 40m tank like Oceanario de Lisboa. You can see hundreds and thousands of Amazonia soil being poured into the aquarium during its creation and everyone in the hobby knew that the lifespan for Amazonia is about 2 years before it turned into a muddy mess. I really wonder how is the ADA team going to "rescape" the tank after the Amazonia degrade? I don't think it's possible considering the size of the tank. They probably just add new Amazonia on top of the old ones.


Depends on the batch of the Amazonia soil, Jacky's first 2FT with ADA powdered soil, is more than 3 years? While Rascal who uses ADA Amazonia for his CRS was 5 years while still buffering PH to 6.5. But mileage may differ. 40M tank or 2FT tank, as long as you have the resources and manpower, re-scaping can still be done if cost is not an issue.

----------


## Mildnomsed

Torque6,

True, but I am guessing that with that huge amount of money dumped into creating the world's largest freshwater aquascape, it will probably take 10 years or more to make a profit from the revenue. But I don't think the soil will lasts 10 years. I think it is not financially feasible to simply rescape the whole 40m tank. In fact, when Amano is creating the aquascape, it appears that he is planning for the tank to last 10 years or more. I am wondering anyone of the bros here knew what ADA does for the maintenance? Adding new Amazonia over the old ones once it has been degraded??

----------


## torque6

Hello Desmond, ADA soil will eventually turn to mud. Whether they rescape or have the intention to rescape the 40m tank, I really don't know, because I don't stay next to the tank, so to speak. I visitedグリーンアクアリウムマルヤマ some time back, and their ADA tanks are 3-9 months old. The girl in blue told me the IAPLC competition tank, in the pic below will be tore down soon. Don't know of course the definition of soon as again I wasn't there. 


*copyright ADA Japan

If you want to use ADA for long term, my advise is don't. If you want a sustainable soil mix for long term use, do drop by Biotope at Boon Keng, Uncle Tan. His main 5 feet tank is 6-7 years old I think. Maybe longer.

Or you can check the 2hr Aquarist website set up by our leading entrepreneur, Denise Wong. He has a few write ups on soil type. He's is one of the most respected hobbyist in our community. You can't go wrong with his advice.

----------


## Mildnomsed

Hi torque6,

Thank you so much for your advice. 

Cheers!

----------


## vinz

My 6 feet tank uses ADA soil and it's about 4 or 5 years old now. The soil is still holding its shape and form.

Edit: that said, early this year there was a international outcry that ADA Aquasoil quality had deteriorated and some of the recent supply of soil turned to mud within months.

The giant tank in Lisbon was not meant to last so long. Its a temporary display meant to be around for only 1 or 2 years (can't remember exactly). Currently, it is extended indefinitely as its quite popular. I guess they'll close it when maintanance outweighs the tangible/intangible value.

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## vinz

> ...
> 
> Or you can check the 2hr Aquarist website set up by our leading entrepreneur, Denise Wong. He has a few write ups on soil type. He's is one of the most respected hobbyist in our community. You can't go wrong with his advice.


Typo... Its Dennis, not Denise.


Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## torque6

> Typo... Its Dennis, not Denise.
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Oh my god, since when Dennis swap to female! Grammarly auto correct at it's best.

Thank you Vincent.

----------


## jackychun

I think ADA Amazonia soils can be used for quite long period. After 3 years and decomm, the soil in my tank is still in good shape. 
With the replenish of nutrients (i.e. from root tabs), I think the Aquasoil still can be a good medium for plants to thrive.

----------


## Mildnomsed

Hello Vincent, 

Yes, I heard about the recent outcry about Amazonia soil. Can you share some photos on your 6 ft? Running with sump or canister? I have the intention to get a 6 ft as well, but HDB permit required.

Hmm... it would be a waste if the 40m tank in Oceanario de Lisboa to be torned down. It's the last masterpiece of Amano afterall.

Hello Torque6,

I do some readup on the articles Dennis wrote. Great information. Thanks for the recommendation!

----------


## vinz

> Hello Vincent, 
>  ...
> 
> Can you share some photos on your 6 ft? Running with sump or canister? I have the intention to get a 6 ft as well, but HDB permit required.
> 
> ...


My tank is running with a sump. If you don't intend to put big fish, I feel a 4x2x2 is the max in terms of size vs maintenance effort required. But don't let my opinion stop you. I love giant planted tanks too.

I'm running 6x2x2 because of the main resident. See for yourself.

https://youtu.be/jFUpVIyMmCI



Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## Mildnomsed

Vincent,

That's a magnificent tank! Thanks for sharing.

----------

